
Dropbox bug restored files that were deleted years ago - manigandham
https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Missing-files-and-folders/deleted-folder-re-appeared-after-a-couple-of-years/td-p/202656
======
sha666sum
>I installed dropbox earlier tonight and I allowed it to do a full sync with
my local folder. When I checked it out as it was close to finishing I found 2
extra folders in there.

>They are so old I initially didn't even recognize them. Took me a couple of
minutes to realize they're a couple of folders with project files from about
6-7 years ago, so extremely old.

Whoops?

~~~
anon12345690
What are you trying to say?

~~~
sha666sum
That Dropbox retains data far longer than what can be considered reasonable.
It's in the headline, of course, but I think that quote highlights the
severity of it quite well.

~~~
manigandham
Stated in the thread several times but I had files from 8 years ago appear.
All of my devices had been replaced in that time so only Dropbox could have a
copy. Definitely concerning that they keep files forever like this, I wonder
if it would be caught if this bug didnt happen.

